# Rockstar Leeds founder Gordon Hall dead at 51



## Lostbhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Gordon Hall of Möbius Entertainment which went onto become Rockstar Leeds has passed away aged 51.

Gordon was "instrumental" in the creation of GTA:Chinatown Wars as well as working on most of Rockstars biggest titles.

Cause of death has not been released as yet.

RIP. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-leeds-56374535


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2021)

rest in peace to Gordon Hall.


----------

